
10,36M Bitcoin moved on Sunday, 2nd highest value in the last 2 years - arnauddri
https://kaiko.com/statistics/outputs-volume?range=2y
======
arnauddri
There are blocks with crazy amount of bitcoins:

1,058,430.67 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/00000000000000000336b036117c2213088c...](https://kaiko.com/block/00000000000000000336b036117c2213088cf742ec3503a3ee96cabb8337570b)

967,602.90 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000004bd5dde9336ca47598c...](https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000004bd5dde9336ca47598cdc4e36fedeb575043029b574e52f)

861,306.16 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/0000000000000000073790649b36b76948a6...](https://kaiko.com/block/0000000000000000073790649b36b76948a63b9c7abbbf625a7566f532baefc7)

750,940.45 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000008d00db157c858100b85...](https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000008d00db157c858100b85c92660f4861fac3a4c73316ea926)

628,369.85 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/00000000000000000489773f930dd2b88cd3...](https://kaiko.com/block/00000000000000000489773f930dd2b88cd32cb215e58cae3b19efcafff00d75)

424,490.21 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/00000000000000000291e557d58efe7a515f...](https://kaiko.com/block/00000000000000000291e557d58efe7a515f279e7e939bee8867c0ef72fb559d)

416,024.05 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000000020c9991e86493ed1c...](https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000000020c9991e86493ed1ccd8692c06f9cd8e6400b3f75c0d5)

368,088.79 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/0000000000000000025354d7701c82fa5468...](https://kaiko.com/block/0000000000000000025354d7701c82fa5468b543d6844ecacea0a1a0baced0fd)

341,236.31 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000001a320201f648d56b6db...](https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000001a320201f648d56b6db98a33a284ca02436880eefe61de7)

336,096.42 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000002a8c4848877778822b7...](https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000002a8c4848877778822b75505383ed613d6b03f7678da759a)

327,865.75 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/0000000000000000046451a2181c3cd32ef4...](https://kaiko.com/block/0000000000000000046451a2181c3cd32ef46d2c25ee9b80ccfd7d100c50970a)

309,098.96 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000007c8475c4da11cf943f7...](https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000007c8475c4da11cf943f761fdedc7c119529f5852486cc8fd)

238,159.78 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000003f0aa648a13e467cf56...](https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000003f0aa648a13e467cf56596618f84657ccd49b71c6622a2b)

191,842.60 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000006f356e80d9a51219065...](https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000006f356e80d9a512190652f816e0ad3d8a78dbb9f0d81a624)

126,413.93 BTC:
[https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000003679d09f3d871d8f3b2...](https://kaiko.com/block/000000000000000003679d09f3d871d8f3b2a55f53932b7ff9fc976cf92adba7)

~~~
BenoitP
There is a long comb-like chain of transactions like this one:

[https://kaiko.com/address/1JW6Vc76MKZU56ya8PKUGAoPetzLksT4Vn](https://kaiko.com/address/1JW6Vc76MKZU56ya8PKUGAoPetzLksT4Vn)

Fat address of 1.3k BTC gets fully spend into a newly created address, also
sheds one small amount to a random adress in the process. Frequently
recirculated wallet creates artificial volume.

Maybe a strategy to get your transaction noticed by the miners? Maybe a mixer?
Who knows?

\-----------

EDIT:

Beginning is at:
[https://kaiko.com/transaction/9da21c708e83661bc8dbbb19c5b614...](https://kaiko.com/transaction/9da21c708e83661bc8dbbb19c5b614e1e0aac7e1be23f71de5bd831acb2b6a49)

with 2k BTC consolidated from lots of 27.61 BTC amounts. Looks more shady now.

